# birth control and IBS



## rstern (Aug 29, 2003)

Some of the messages refer to an increase in symptons surrounding menstruation. Does anyone have any experience with the use of birth control pills? Does regulating your hormonal cycle have any impact on IBS symptons?


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

i am on that same quest for knowledge. I began taking depo provera shots to see if my ibs-d symptoms get better as my period ceases. I"m hoping that the monthly up and down will go away and everything will be on an even keel-even my IBS-d. I can't recall if the Pill made thigns worse or not...


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi, i have been on bcp for years, but have only been dealinf with ibs for almost a year. I have only pain and bloating not c or d do i cant help you in that aspect but i have noticed that my period cramps are worse and i am really nauseaded(sp) for the first 3 days of my period. I hope this helps.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

My IBS always gets worse around the time of my period. I'm on Ortho Tri-Cyclen and it really kicks my period symptoms down a notch-- I used to get really bad cramps and backaches, so being on the birth control seems to help. However, I've been on birth control since before I got IBS, so maybe we'll never know...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2003)

I have been on the shot for about 2 years and no relief that i could tell exept for the normal relief of not having a period. I gained 15 lbs on the shot and that annoyed me a great deal. Other than that I cannot tell you that it is better either way. I am going on the "mini" pill now since I would like to try to start having children after I get married in June. Oh yea, and I had spotting for 6 months when I started the shot. Non stop spotting I might add... but the shot worked other than that!


----------



## AndreaJ (Sep 11, 2003)

I've been on the Depo shot for over a year and it does help me out. Now that I'm not getting my period I no longer get bad D-attacks that time of the month. I no longer have to worry about bad cramps, bleeding plus the sick feeling from having a bad D-attack. Maybe it will work for you as well.


----------



## caflemin (Sep 27, 2003)

I was on the shot for 2 years and did not have any major problems with my IBS-C. Then my husband and I decided it was time for a baby. Three months after my last shot (which is about the time the hormones start flowing again) my symptoms started coming back. They are the worst that they have ever been and nothing has been able to control them (4 meds and a naturopath). I am hoping that once I get my period again the symptoms will ease off but that could be another 6 months. So much for having a baby anytime soon.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take the mini pill and have major problems a couple of days before and during my period. My IBS symtoms are worse.


----------



## Melissa3 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm on Marvelon, I've been on 6kinds of birth control that one works the best for me hormone/pain wise. I don't think birth control could make it worse, no harm in trying


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I take Ortho-tricycline. My periods get a lot worse the week before I actually bleed and than the first few days. I have strted piggy-backing my pills and only let myself have a period about every 5-6 months. This has helped a lot and my obgyn said it was no problem. Not to mention its great not having to deal with it every month!


----------



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm glad someone else noticed the IBS possible side effects from bc. I tried literally about four different bc pills. All four gave me major headaches, (something I never got before taking the pill), as well as increased IBS-D around my period. Although usually when I have my period, I would go to the bathroom a lot more anyway...I really believe there is a IBS-Hormone connection in women. Its worth trying to see how your body reacts. On a side note, I tried the BC patch recently and it made me quite sick. Very stomach sick, nauseous, bloated and IBS-D more often (week before and after my period was due). I also find it gets dirty on your skin like a bandaid does from long wear and tear, no matter how clean you try to keep it. I don't recommend it, but to each his own.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I had Birth control pills for years and then switched to the norplant rods which were permanent hormone release. Within a few years I was realy poorly, theres no evidence that it was directly linked, but I feel it was an aggravating factor. When I came off the hormone contraception things certainly improved and I started to find rhythmy in the IBS that I couldnt see before. I know some people get pain relief from birth control pills but I was the other way, when I came of hormonal contraception the cramps and pain almost totally disappeared... When I let my body regulate itself I had less diarreah but moved to constipation based IBS instead, but I also noticed the IBS played up around Ovulation and either hng on till, or kicked back in again just before the menses. During the last few days of menses and the first few days of hte next week it all clears up again, only to start again at next Ovulation. As with constipation, the original couase may clear up but the result can be constipation for a few more days yet. I take magnesium to help keep the stool soft so it does not get hard and impossibel to pass once the hormonal balance is back to its happy state.. Sue xxx


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I have been on continuous birth control since August and I have definitely noticed an improvement with my bowel problems..I am on Portia, a generic form of Nordette and its the only pill that has not made me sick, breakthru bleeding etc. I never get my period anymore and unless I plan on being pregnant then I am continuing to take it everyday. This was my dtr's advice and has worked so far.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm also on Marvelon. I have been on the Pill for a few eons now, but I do notice if I take it continuously it helps my IBS D. The big thing to watch is if you have IBS D, is if you get your D within a few hours of taking your pill, use backup. That and vommiting may make it so the Pill was not absorbed into your body...and if you are using the Pill for contraceptive means....well, you don't want a 9 month surprize when you are not ready for it.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

rstern, yes bc helped my ibs symptoms around period time. I used to get bad D and extremely bad cramping and bleeding all at once. Now my cramps are bearable, and the D is no worse than on any other day of the month. The pill has also helped tremendously with PMS. I used to feel such rage it was scary. Not anymore.


----------



## hma925 (Jul 27, 2003)

I was on the birth control patch last fall before I was diagnosed with IBS and had GI distress then (bloating, cramping, D or D then C). I went off the patch thinking that it was causing these symptoms but they did not go away and I was later diagnosed with IBS. My period makes my IBS symptoms worse. I have bad menstrual cramping many months - along with mind-numbing fatigue, irritability & sadness, etc. I could sleep about 12 hours a day for about 3 or 4 days in a row if I could but with 2 young kids I can't do that so I the fatigue makes my other symptoms worse too I think. Anyways, I have just now started the Nuvaring, a new hormonal birth control. I have had some D & some C the last few days but I had been more symptomatic the last few weeks anyways. I think the ring is going ok. (Plus it seems my 4 yr old has a GI bug right now too; he's having D and he never has any trouble like that.) I suppose I will know better in another month or so if it is helping -- after i have my first period. Thanks to everyone for their postings as I was quite nervous after my patch experience and was hoping the Nuvaring wouldn't make things worse. But my PMS was so bad I had to try. Now I feel a little less worried.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I definately have worse symtoms while i'm on my period even with the pill,but i have to say,things were much, much,worse while i was off the pill.Yasmin bc pill has really helped me alot


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

My IBS was in remission (am I the only one who uses that term?) when I started the pill (I'm on a low-, constant-dose one). My IBS symptoms were basically dormant except for occasional flare-ups (and D on the second day of my period, but I've had that since menarche). All I can say is that the pill hasn't made it any worse!sailaway


----------



## LabradorDalley (Nov 17, 2003)

"That time" - a few days before it I am especially gassy .. .. quite embarrassing really. The Pill has not seemed to affect my IBS at all.


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I was on Alesse 28 for nearly 2 months. I am happy to say that the pills nearly eliminated my IBS pain. I did have some cramping now and then, but not much. However, there were bad side effects from the bc pills. Sometimes, I would eat constantly hour after hour and would have bad mood swings. My periods weren't regulated at all during those 2 months. Although I've heard that it takes at least 3 months for the pills to work.


----------

